# Words....they're fun!



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Please consider learning the difference between the following words.

They're (they are)
Their (they posses something)
There ( as in "there was a frog family sitting on their little lily pad and they're really cute." or "their sailboat is over there, in the harbor. They're planning on sailing to their summer house at noon.")

Your car (you posses it - it's yours)
You're (you are) 
"You're going to your colonoscopy appointment this afternoon, aren't you?"

Would HAVE - not would OF ("I would have given one hundred dollars to be able to read some of the comments without developing a massive headache")
Would've = Would have. There is no such thing as WOULD OF. It doesn't exist in the English language. "Would of" literally has no meaning. Please Don't type it.
Should've = Should have. There is no term "should OF" in the English language. Don't use it. It doesn't mean anything.


Sorry to be such a *****y person right now but I seriously have a headache from trying to decipher some of the comments and it's unfortunate.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I don't expect much from others, this isnt a dissertation. As long as I grasp the concept of what they're trying to communicate, I dont care if they use they're, their or there.

I do appreciate periods and paragraphs though, just makes it easier to read.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Please consider learning the difference between the following words.
> 
> They're (they are)
> Their (they* posses *something)
> ...


Tsk, Tsk, Tsk.

Posses - the plural of the word 'posse' - a body of men or women summoned by a sheriff to enforce the law.
Possess - to own or have in one's possession.

Sorry to be such an arsehole, Miss 

.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

No, grammar and spelling don't matter; it's a site for drivers. Being able to string coherent sentences together is a win.

Having said that, I have been known to make fun of the more comical mistakes made on here.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Please consider learning the difference between the following words.
> 
> They're (they are)
> Their (they posses something)
> ...


 Don't (I don't like the taste of chalk)
Doesn't (She doesn't like the taste of chalk)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Please consider learning the difference between the following words.
> 
> They're (they are)
> Their (they posses something)
> ...


Reading comments helps me to communicate with stroke patients.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Please consider learning the difference between the following words.
> 
> They're (they are)
> Their (they posses something)
> ...


This forum is a representation of drivers. Without a language proficiency requirement, bad grammar will ensue. If an English proficiency exam was implemented in my local market, the number of U/L drivers would drastically decrease. Taxi Cabs would see a 95% reduction.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

While its not an english class and some minor grammatical mistakes are to be expected and are not a bother when someone is really bad at it it makes them sound less intelligent and can even make their post or comment not understandable what really drives me crazy is when people use run on sentences because then it can be really hard to understand what they are trying to say especially in cases where their point is already pointless anyway sometimes even if they used proper english it would still sound like a basket case but there are definitely a few on here that don't use periods or ever start a new paragraph and that as i already said is a pet peeve of mine and i wish they would work just a little to try to change that otherwise an occasional misapplication of a word is tolerable


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> While its not an english class and some minor grammatical mistakes are to be expected and are not a bother when someone is really bad at it it makes them sound less intelligent and can even make their post or comment not understandable what really drives me crazy is when people use run on sentences because then it can be really hard to understand what they are trying to say especially in cases where their point is already pointless anyway sometimes even if they used proper english it would still sound like a basket case but there are definitely a few on here that don't use periods or ever start a new paragraph and that as i already said is a pet peeve of mine and i wish they would work just a little to try to change that otherwise an occasional misapplication of a word is tolerable


english should be capitalized.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I guess you will have to adapt and over come. Now that this is a third world county, think it will get any better ?

Now what will that be, Mint Chip or Rocky Road.

Hey wait a minute. Since your in that 3%, ( as per that other thread ), what the He!! are you doing here ? Begs the question.


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Don't get me started on the use of "me," "I," and "myself."


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Seamus said:


> While its not an english class and some minor grammatical mistakes are to be expected and are not a bother when someone is really bad at it it makes them sound less intelligent and can even make their post or comment not understandable what really drives me crazy is when people use run on sentences because then it can be really hard to understand what they are trying to say especially in cases where their point is already pointless anyway sometimes even if they used proper english it would still sound like a basket case but there are definitely a few on here that don't use periods or ever start a new paragraph and that as i already said is a pet peeve of mine and i wish they would work just a little to try to change that otherwise an occasional misapplication of a word is tolerable


Longest run on sentence ever, well done.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I recommend that we dispense with all the dangling participles.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I give leeway because I know not everyone’s been lucky enough to have a good education or grew up in an English speaking country but I am at the point where I see “passengers” and make a mental note that someone spelled it right for once lol


----------



## benson555zz (Sep 7, 2018)

What yuo be talkin bout



Julescase said:


> Please consider learning the difference between the following words.
> 
> They're (they are)
> Their (they posses something)
> ...


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

This is a national problem. Spelling, grammar, vocabulary and writing proficiency are no longer stressed in schools and most writers are too lazy to check their work – including you, with the word possess.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I would have thought run on sentences and paragraphs into essays would have been the number one complaint for headaches.


----------



## IntrusDave (Aug 23, 2018)

I have found that the comments appear to have a direct correlation to the commenter's IQ. I simply ignore any comment that is less than 8 words, or any comment that is missing punctuation or has worse grammar than my 4th grade daughter.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

The funniest I've seen is "replacing the breaks" multiple times posted here. I always laugh and think to myself, are the members joking around or really serious.

Shirley you can't be serious.


----------



## benson555zz (Sep 7, 2018)

The worst grammar error on Earth is sale vs sell

I use to work in a sales office and morons there would say "I got 3 SELLS today"

 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



jgiun1 said:


> The funniest I've seen is "replacing the breaks" multiple times posted here. I always laugh and think to myself, are the members joking around or really serious.
> 
> Shirley you can't be serious.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I love it especially whenever someone here or anywhere else complains about someone not being able to speak/write in English, but uses poor grammar/spelling when they do so.

Glass houses, baby!

Besides, if someone has a different first language and is learning and trying to use English, they're already one language up on me. Who am I to criticize... unless they ask for help or tick me off. Or if it's so far off I truly can't figure out what they're trying to communicate.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I love it especially whenever someone here or anywhere else complains about someone not being able to speak/write in English, but uses poor grammar/spelling when they do so.
> 
> Glass houses, baby!
> 
> Besides, if someone has a different first language and is learning and trying to use English, they're already one language up on me. Who am I to criticize... unless they ask for help or tick me off. Or if it's so far off I truly can't figure out what they're trying to communicate.


There's for sure times when we all post stuff on the fly in between downtime and getting a rider, look back and say Duhhhhh

I rarely care or even notice mistakes (since they did remove the edit button after one hour) unless someone writes a 150 line thread with no paragraphs....(I click out of the post faster than canceling an accidentally accepted 4.20 rider)


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

IntrusDave said:


> I have found that the comments appear to have a direct correlation to the commenter's IQ. I simply ignore any comment that is less than 8 words, or any comment that is missing punctuation or has worse grammar than my 4th grade daughter.


Darn, you won't see this then.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Darn, you won't see this then.


Yeah he'll miss 90% of my comments.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah he'll miss 90% of my comments.


That's crazy


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> There's for sure times when we all post stuff on the fly in between downtime and getting a rider, look back and say Duhhhhh
> 
> I rarely care or even notice mistakes (since they did remove the edit button after one hour) unless someone writes a 150 line thread with no paragraphs....(I click out of the post faster than canceling an accidentally accepted 4.20 rider)


My trick for the long no paragraph posts, or just long ones in general is I don't read it but I watch the thread.

Then based on some of the responses I decide if I want to take the time to read it



sellkatsell44 said:


> Darn, you won't see this then.


Post of the day


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Darn, you won't see this then.


Yep


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah he'll miss 90% of my comments.


Probably closer to 98%


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Probably closer to 98%


Totally


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

My biggest pet peeve is there, their, they’re. If you’re an adult and can’t get this right you’re an idiot.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Someone on here had/has an avatar that reads, “Grammar, the difference between knowing your shit and knowing you’re shit.”


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

You should read the Toronto forum Jules . You’ll get a headache within minutes


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> I love it especially whenever someone here or anywhere else complains about someone not being able to speak/write in English, but uses poor grammar/spelling when they do so.
> 
> Glass houses, baby!


This is SO often the case LOL


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I would have thought run on sentences and paragraphs into essays would have been the number one complaint for headaches.


Nah, that's just a path that leads into the legal profession.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I find good grammar very attractive and it's music to my eyeballs when people are coherent.
I do cut people slack when I can tell English is their second language because you know... 
Drugi jezici su teški!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Probably closer to 98%


The more concise the comments the less the chance for grammatical errors.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> This is a national problem. Spelling, grammar, vocabulary and writing proficiency are no longer stressed in schools and most writers are too lazy to check their work - including you, with the word possess.


Lolol! Please see my other comments - I use the word "possess" regularly (probably _too_ much; I think I've typed "why the **** don't millennials *possess* tipping etiquette or basic human decency and how the hell did their parents fail so miserably?" at least 100 times in various threads) and have always spelled it correctly. Nice try though.

The misspell was most likely due to the crushing headache I developed trying to decipher a comment where the poster used three different spellings for the word "their" in one paragraph, then used two spellings for the word "your" in a single sentence, then typed a whole lot of WTF that I actually tried to make sense of (but failed).

I strongly believe this forum causes my botox to stop working much earlier than it should due to the constant brow furrow and perplexed facial expression I end up with after trying to get through some of the comments. I don't expect MENSA level communication but I don't want to play "guess the homonym/homophone" every time I come here FFS.

I think it's time for me to take a break from UP.net. For some reason people's lack of giving a shit is really pissing me off.



Uber Crack said:


> I find good grammar very attractive and it's music to my eyeballs when people are coherent.
> I do cut people slack when I can tell English is their second language because you know...
> Drugi jezici su teški!


Totally agree - anyone who is not a US native (or not a native of any country where English is spoken) who can create a semi-coherent sentence in English is my idol - I know English is a hell of a difficult language to master and for a foreigner to be able to speak/write/read it is freaking awesome. Kudos to those of you who know more than 1 language and can speak/read/write both or all languages, even a little.

I only WISH I could speak/read/write another language!

It's the ones who are born and bred in English-speaking countries yet don't have the desire to even _*try*_ to string together a sentence that makes any sense who get the side-eye from me. Don't make me work to understand you! It's almost painful sometimes.



jgiun1 said:


> The funniest I've seen is "replacing the breaks" multiple times posted here. I always laugh and think to myself, are the members joking around or real
> Shirley you can't be serious.


Don't call me Surely 

I've always liked this:


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

How about the misuse of apostrophes? Commenters add them to words as possessives, not plurals.

Their version of that sentence would read: _Commenter's add them to word's as possessive's, not plural's._


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Context is just as important. 

The way you word something is similar to how someone would change the tone of their voice; the pace of their words.

How you say something (or what you don’t say) has the potential to swing the outcome of a situation another way.

And those who get that, and uses their words carefully (I’ve noticed) gets further in ‘life’.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

To Mega Therion said:


> How about the misuse of apostrophes? Commenters add them to words as possessives, not plurals.
> 
> Their version of that sentence would read: _Commenter's add them to word's as possessive's, not plural's._


Oh good Lord do not get me started!!! The girl's and boy's on this site really go nut's with the apostrophe's when there is no reason to include them in their sentence's. When sentence's include apostrophe's in word's meant to be plural's it makes me want to cry river's of tear's.

(Spoiler alert: NONE OF THE APOSTROPHES IN THE ABOVE COMMENT ARE NECESSARY).

The sad thing is, the people committing grammatical atrocities are probably not even reading this thread. Lol!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I like ice cream.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> (Spoiler alert: NONE OF THE APOSTROPHES IN THE ABOVE COMMENT ARE NECESSARY).


Necessary no. 
Sexy, yes.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Julescase said:


> Please consider learning the difference between the following words.
> 
> They're (they are)
> Their (they posses something)
> ...


Those types of grammar mistakes don't bother me. The ones that do are:

1. Using 'who' and 'whom' or 'whoever' and 'whomever' incorrectly.

2. Using the word 'insidious' incorrectly ( it doesn't mean hideous, nor does it precisely mean sinister, though it's similar to both ).

3. Using 'was' in the subjunctive case incorrectly. "If I was you...", should be "if I were you". (There is a circumstance where it would be acceptable, but I can't think of it, off hand ).

4. Writing or saying "irregardless" ( there is no such word, it's 'regardless' ).

5. Spelling 'reckless' as 'wreckless' ( which kind of means the opposite, eh? ).

Though it has become perfectly acceptable to use "hopefully", which is an adverb used as a subject complement, it's technically wrong; it should be "I am hopeful" (which is what 'hopefully' means ) but I can live with it, no problem .

Another thing I can't stand is to read someone who is writing in an elevated style, but who has really has no business writing in an elevated style, evidenced by awkwardness in the prose, as if they were trying on a suit and tie when they were used to wearing baseball caps, t shirts and bluejeans, etc.

Most grammar mistakes I don't mind, as this is a bulletin board/internet forum, where grammar never was really that important (most of us make grammatical errors, even politicians, doctors, lawyers, etc., make them ). However, it's a good idea to use good grammar, or as best you can, avoiding the egregious, because there will come a day when you need to, such as writing a report, a business letter or resume, etc.

When it comes to contracts, instructions, edicts, orders, etc., misplaced commas can cost you big, or save your life!

http://writinginthewild.com/2006/12/22/three-famous-commas/

I'm sure there are more gripes, I just can't think of them for now.

And don't go combing my comment for errors, I make them, too.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Sorry to be such a *****y person right now but I seriously have a headache from trying to decipher some of the comments and it's unfortunate.


When I first became a member nearly 3 years ago I was in a debate with this "looser" that couldn't differentiate between lose and loose. I finally told him to Google the "too" words.

Grammar is not a strong point for most social media participants.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Please consider learning the difference between the following words.
> 
> They're (they are)
> Their (they posses something)
> ...


Honestly, having many friends that are ESL, I can read through it. And in the context of this forum, as long as I can understand the idea, that's all that matters. Now, it gets under my skin on sites like Quora where intelligent and thoughtful responses are expected.

What irritates me the most are people that will two sentences of a thread and make a comment that has nothing to do with the subject matter. If you can't focus that long, then place for you is Twitter or Snapchat, not a message board.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

IntrusDave said:


> I have found that the comments appear to have a direct correlation to the commenter's IQ. I simply ignore any comment that is less than 8 words, or any comment that is missing punctuation or has worse grammar than my 4th grade daughter.


Main article: Education in the United States

Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development 2015 Programme for International Student Assessment, ranked 40 of 72 in mathematics, 25 of 72 in science, 24 of 72 in reading[5]


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

To be fair, I have written perfectly good posts - only to have my cell phone "auto-correct" them into complete gibberish.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> The funniest I've seen is "replacing the breaks" multiple times posted here. I always laugh and think to myself, are the members joking around or really serious.
> 
> Shirley you can't be serious.


Yes. And don't call me Shirley....



SuzeCB said:


> I love it especially whenever someone here or anywhere else complains about someone not being able to speak/write in English, but uses poor grammar/spelling when they do so.
> 
> Glass houses, baby!
> 
> Besides, if someone has a different first language and is learning and trying to use English, they're already one language up on me. Who am I to criticize... unless they ask for help or tick me off. Or if it's so far off I truly can't figure out what they're trying to communicate.


 Awesome, Suze! Yes!

Absolutely, every single time. Then some one responds with a correction.

Ya never know how hard they, the earent (sp) writer tried to get it perfect or how hard they are trying to communicate just to be made to feel bad. Education, second language whatever. If they are good people or I've yet to have reason to not want to bother, I'll just ask if I don't get what they are saying.

But grading them? Not my yob. And an awful lot of folks who can't say it well, have some great stuff to say.

Kind of a pet peeve with me. I am a mod elsewhere. Some amazing and brilliant inventors and fabricators. Some one will jump on 'em for getting some inconsequential triviality incorrect. They never speak/write freely again. Always guarded and I lose out on cool ideas and they feel bad.

Just not cool and somebody is always better. (and corrects the nazi)

None of us know what we don't know.

----
Sorry. I'll get off the soap-box now.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> To be fair, I have written perfectly good posts - only to have my cell phone "auto-correct" them into complete gibberish.


You have written a lot of grammatically correct posts.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> My biggest pet peeve is there, their, they're. If you're an adult and can't get this right you're an idiot.


If they don't capitalize I. Ignore button.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I’ll tell you what drives me nuts. 
When people use 
**** instead of ****


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

One word~






Great _threat!_


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

https://www.techly.com.au/2016/04/01/if-you-correct-peoples-grammar-your-probably-a-jerk-science/

*Science proves that people who correct typos and grammar are usually jerks*

We all suspected it, but now we finaly have the empiricial proof - grammar nazis are assholes.

Researchers at the university of michigan have drilled down into the minds of the obnoxious pedants whom feel the need to correct everyones grammar all the time.

As part of their study they asked 83 people to analyse an email full, of erors and then evaluated their personality traits.

The results were frankly unsurprising to.

Gramar police scored low on levels of agreeability and openmindedness, and high on levels of neuroticism and conscientiousness.

Ugh. Screw thoes guys.

The study also found that extraverts are more likely to overlook typos when judging a person, while introverts would negatively evaluate someones character if they're email was full of mistakes.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Off topic, but this reminds me of a great way to annoy your kids.

- "I want an ice cream!"
- "You scream? Why?"
- "No, _ice _cream!"
- "I know; that's what I said. You scream. Why are you screaming?"
- "No, ICE cream"
etc etc

Also there's lots of fun to be had when they're teenagers by embarrassing / mortifying them in front of their friends. Payback for years of diapers/tantrums/etc.

Anyway, back to normal programming.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

LA Dispatcher said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/people-who-correct-typos-may-be-jerks-study-finds-2016-3
> 
> *People who correct your typos are probably jerks, according this study*


Being overly Critical is not a good thing.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Yes. And don't call me Shirley....
> 
> Awesome, Suze! Yes!
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Wow! Just wow. That Video was hard to watch.
But it is the true picture of a new American generation growing up.

When I drive through Europe and stop by tourist attractions, sometimes I hear someone yell: "doesn't anyone here speak English?"
LOL!
Once, I walked over and talked to a middle-aged American couple and told them:
Nope, they all speak Greek over here. (this was in Athens, Greece). They won't understand you. Please don't expect them to learn English just that you spoiled Americans can communicate with them. 
The American tourists act so entitled, acting like they own the world and everyone is out there to serve them. And, trust me; you can spot a American tourist in, let's say Madrid, Spain ...a MILE AWAY!!!

So when they ask me to learn the language here because I live here, I do just that.
I respect the language, I respect the laws and the culture. But that's about it.
Most Americans living right here in So Cal can't even write a check without errors. Ok?

And one more thing:
When my Mom comes here to visit, and I take her to Albertsons or Stater Brother, and we speak in our native (German) language, please don't walk over and tell me to my Face: "This is America...Speak English".
Yepp, happened to me. (there are over 220 languages spoken right here in SoCal, btw.)

And I believe that there are a lot of Folks on this Board speaking English as their second language. Like me.
Give them a break, because they do speak another language! Americans need to start with their own education, before you shove it down our throats.

And here's a clue for the English language challenged, run what you post through a spell check first. This Website's spell functions is also working nicely.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

To Mega Therion said:


> "You're going to your colonoscopy appointment this afternoon, aren't you?"


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Wow! Just wow. That Video was hard to watch.
> But it is the true picture of a new American generation growing up.
> 
> When I drive through Europe and stop by tourist attractions, sometimes I hear someone yell: "doesn't anyone here speak English?"
> ...


The question that makes me laugh:

Native - "Do I detect an accent?" / "Do you have an accent?"

Me - "Everyone has an accent"

Native - [In thick whiny, nasal, monotone vowel-shifted California accent] "I don't have an accent"



The other one:

- "Why do British singers lose their accent when they sing?"

Answer: They're not "losing" their accent; they're temporarily gaining an additional accent by mimicking yours. 

Why do they do this? Because non-US singers don't sell very well in the US if they don't put on an American accent. Just ask Lily Allen. Lily who?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


>


She's right. Letters of the American language are sure purtier than letters of the British or Canadian language... I can't stand them ching-chang-chongs of the Canadian language!


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Test yourself, a 6th Grade Test:


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Please consider learning the difference between the following words.


I think we should forget about all this spelling stuff and concentrate on getting Uber to raise the fairs.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I think we should forget about all this spelling stuff and concentrate on getting Uber to raise the fairs.


Fare comment.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> I think we should forget about all this spelling stuff and concentrate on getting Uber to raise the fairs.


Sea? Now you've got me thinking about Ferris wheels and zeppoles!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


>


"I'm proud to be a merkin"


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

No nobody cares about grammar please.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> No nobody cares about grammar please.


I do.
There is nothing hotter or sexier than a Woman with a high IQ, great vocabulary and correct grammar.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> No nobody cares about grammar please.


Grammar is all about communication. Grammar is language. Without it, you may be using words, but together they make gibberish.

And I'm not talking about picking on people for some spelling mistakes, typos, or misusing the occasional comma where there should have been a semicolon. Mistakes are mistakes, you know?

Others jump on those. I only do when the person who does it was being an absolute bully to someone.

I hate bullies.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

This reminds me:

The European Commission has just announced an agreement whereby English will be the official language of the European Union rather than German, which was the other possibility.

As part of the negotiations, the British Government conceded that English spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a 5- year phase-in plan that would become known as “Euro-English”.

In the first year, “s” will replace the soft “c”. Sertainly, this will make the sivil servants jump with joy. The hard “c” will be dropped in favour of “k”. This should klear up konfusion, and keyboards kan have one less letter.

There will be growing publik enthusiasm in the sekond year when the troublesome “ph” will be replaced with “f”. This will make words like fotograf 20% shorter.

In the 3rd year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to reach the stage where more komplikated changes are possible.

Governments will enkourage the removal of double letters which have always ben a deterent to akurate speling.

Also, al wil agre that the horibl mes of the silent “e” in the languag is disgrasful and it should go away.

By the 4th yer people wil be reseptiv to steps such as replasing “th” with “z” and “w” with “v”.

During ze fifz yer, ze unesesary “o” kan be dropd from vords kontaining “ou” and after ziz fifz yer, ve vil hav a reil sensi bl riten styl.

Zer vil be no mor trubl or difikultis and evrivun vil find it ezi TU understand ech oza. Ze drem of a united urop vil finali kum tru.

Und efter ze fifz yer, ve vil al be speking German like zey vunted in ze forst plas.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> I do.
> There is nothing hotter or sexier than a Woman with a high IQ, great vocabulary and correct grammar.


.....In personally fitted, top range, Simone Pérèle or Aubade French lingerie, repeating her English speech lessons with a heavy French accent.

Vive la différence !

.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

It's a site for rideshare drivers Jules, We're not the smartest bunch. My only petpeeve is when I have to read a one page long paragraph with run on sentences and no periods in between.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> It's a site for rideshare drivers Jules, We're not the smartest bunch.


LoL, PC. Right?!

I don't think I would want to go back to conventional work. Or could.

Some times reading here. My self included. I wonder if normal employment is even possible.

There is an old joke about the Merchant Marine being comprised of those either waiting, going into or coming from prison or mental institutions....

I'm thinking it, in some cases applies here as well. Snork.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> This reminds me:
> 
> The European Commission has just announced an agreement whereby English will be the official language of the European Union rather than German, which was the other possibility.
> 
> ...


For you, COOLER! One week.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> It's a site for rideshare drivers Jules, We're not the smartest bunch. My only petpeeve is when I have to read a one page long paragraph with run on sentences and no periods in between.


The horror the horror.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> The horror the horror.


LoL, Brian


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I don't expect much from others, this isnt a dissertation. As long as I grasp the concept of what they're trying to communicate, I dont care if they use they're, their or there.
> 
> I do appreciate periods and paragraphs though, just makes it easier to read.


All people here is complain.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I that two


----------



## LA Husky (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks to social media, smartphones, etc we live in a world where you can live without perfect grammar.

Speaking of social media, I called a pax once for the passcode of her gated apartment complex to which she said "hashtag 4338"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

LA Dispatcher said:


> *Science proves that people who correct typos and grammar are usually jerks*


I friggin knew it. All my primary school Language Arts teachers really were a**holes.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Lolol! Please see my other comments - I use the word "possess" regularly (probably _too_ much; I think I've typed "why the &%[email protected]!* don't millennials *possess* tipping etiquette or basic human decency and how the hell did their parents fail so miserably?" at least 100 times in various threads) and have always spelled it correctly. Nice try though.
> 
> The misspell was most likely due to the crushing headache I developed trying to decipher a comment where the poster used three different spellings for the word "their" in one paragraph, then used two spellings for the word "your" in a single sentence, then typed a whole lot of WTF that I actually tried to make sense of (but failed).
> 
> ...


The again, maybe yor just wound a little tight.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

We have so many English teachers on this site, that we can open a school.
Sometimes I wonder how come they are so good in English, and still driving for rideshare?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

LA Husky said:


> "hashtag 4338"


I actually had someone password protect their doc with a hashtag and when they said that to me I had a brain fart (even though I use it a LOT in social media).

I had to google what hashtag was after the first failed attempt .

I'm 100% serious when I say I never paid attention in classes from k-8th grade. I did just enough so I wouldn't get a D or F (my mom would kill me)...

All of it was learned through interactions or print materials (either in person or online).

Remember that the next time you write something-an extra second to proof read is not the end of the world. Neither would letting a grammatical mistake escape the proof reading but the _effort_ would be noticed and appreciated (by some).


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


>


We should all probably be learning how to speak Chinish.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The question that makes me laugh:
> 
> Native - "Do I detect an accent?" / "Do you have an accent?"
> 
> ...


No fair! I don't think I'm allowed to post a link to my favorite song by her!


----------



## Listen41 (May 6, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Please consider learning the difference between the following words.
> 
> They're (they are)
> Their (they posses something)
> ...


Get the message not be an english teacher.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I friggin knew it. All my primary school Language Arts teachers really were a**holes.


LoL, ST.


----------



## gustavusadolphus (May 1, 2018)

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/misspelling


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Don’t forget some of us are typing on a very small keyboard with large fingers. Mistakes happen


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Oh... let's not forget CUE versus QUE versus the abominable airport QUEUE


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Oh... let's not forget CUE versus QUE versus the abominable airport QUEUE


Yeah that's almost as confusing as there, their and they're or two, to and too.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah that's almost as confusing as there, their and they're or two, to and too.


We need good old Justin Wilson to throw his colorful language in here... ooh boy I ga-ron-tee!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> We need good old Justin Wilson to throw his colorful language in here... ooh boy I ga-ron-tee!


Homophones drive me crazy sometimes.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

We all suspected it, but now we finaly *(finally)* have the empiricial *(empirical)* proof - grammar nazis are assholes.

Researchers at the university *(University)* of michigan *(Michigan)* have drilled down into the minds of the obnoxious pedants whom feel the need to correct everyones *(everyone's)* grammar all the time.

As part of their study they asked 83 people to analyse *(analyze)*an email full, *(no comma needed)* of erors *(errors)* and then evaluated their personality traits.

The results were frankly unsurprising to.*(too)*

Gramar *(grammar)* police scored low on levels of agreeability and openmindedness, *(open-mindedness) *and high on levels of neuroticism and conscientiousness.

Ugh. Screw thoes *(those)* guys.

The study also found that extraverts are more likely to overlook typos when judging a person, while introverts would negatively evaluate someones *(someone's)* character if they're *(their)* email was full of mistakes.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Oh... let's not forget CUE versus QUE versus the abominable airport QUEUE


We're qued....



1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah that's almost as confusing as there, their and they're or two, to and too.


me 2!


wontgetfooledagain said:


> We all suspected it, but now we finaly *(finally)* have the empiricial *(empirical)* proof - grammar nazis are assholes.
> 
> Researchers at the university *(University)* of michigan *(Michigan)* have drilled down into the minds of the obnoxious pedants whom feel the need to correct everyones *(everyone's)* grammar all the time.
> 
> ...


Awesome Wontget!!!! (Won't)


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Please consider learning the difference between the following words.
> 
> They're (they are)
> Their (they posses something)
> ...


Anytime someone brings up grammar you always get someone that learned contraction and it blew their mind.

"I KNOW MY GRAMMAR GUISE, YOU'RE = YOU ARE. LOOK IT'S SO SIMPLE OMG I'M SO SMART LET ME GO TELL THE WORLD AND FIND PEOPLE'S MISTAKES. "

How about you teach people how to use " ; " THIS ****ER


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

On this forum we can use emoji only, they are fun and no words necessary.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

pomegranite112 said:


> Anytime someone brings up grammar you always get someone that learned contraction and it blew their mind.
> 
> "I KNOW MY GRAMMAR GUISE, YOU'RE = YOU ARE. LOOK IT'S SO SIMPLE OMG I'M SO SMART LET ME GO TELL THE WORLD AND FIND PEOPLE'S MISTAKES. "
> 
> How about you teach people how to use " ; " THIS &%[email protected]!*ER


LoL

Or are they just more successful in life?
(Poll)


----------



## gustavusadolphus (May 1, 2018)

pomegranite112 said:


> How about you teach people how to use " ; " THIS &%[email protected]!*ER


Here you go sunshine: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/semicolon ; )


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

"Should of" when it's supposed to be "should've".....

Wanna know something? I didn't read 50 Shades of Grey like every other mom at the parent/teacher meetings.

Why?

Because some of my other friends had already shared some paragraphs of it, exactly as it was in the book, they claimed (and others confirmed), and the grammar and spelling were so bad it gave me a headache!

Or was that in lieu of a spanking, maybe? Domination and torture by bad language arts skills?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I didn't know you were a Mom, Suze. I'd imagine your kids are fun. I really enjoy your lightheated-ness.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh Jules, not you two!!!!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> Oh Jules, not you two!!!!


2 funny, SOM.


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

Control over language is usually used to demarcate boundaries around ethnic and national identities. The fact that ethno-cultural groups often use their own signs and signals often leads to the dominant cultural group labeling the others as "bad, dumb, incorrect" or what have you. What does this have to do with actual mistakes? Really it's about the desire to discipline and maintain a sense of superiority over the other. The dominated wishes to dominate. Strictly policing the details and boundaries around "good English" allows one to fully stigmatize racially marked forms like, say, the habitual form of the "be" verb in African American English. It's easy to see how this nothing to do with communicative or technical efficiency, but instead about in-group, out-group distinctions. Habitual be (as in "he be working" signifying that working is a thing he does on a regular basis) and copula deletion (as in "he working" signifying that he's at work right now) are forms of expression that a standard English does not have grammatically, meaning these distinctions have to be made lexically (using more words).

The wrong 'their' or 'your' does not serve any special purpose as far as meaning goes, this is just a mistake in writing, but by keeping control over these minor details folks are able to claim a legitimate ownership of English wherein they get to label who is using it correctly or not (according to constantly changing dictionaries which are themselves based on actual language usage).

Anyway, stop correcting people's grammar. It's a pointless and useless exercise. Also, maybe reflect for a while on why it actually bothers you so much, especially when those "mistakes" don't actually add any sort of ambiguity.



Julescase said:


> Please consider learning the difference between the following words.
> 
> They're (they are)
> Their (they posses something)
> ...


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Why do we learn grammAr in grammEr school?

Why do we drive on parkways and park on driveways?

If INflexible = stiff, why does INflammable burn like rocket fuel?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Why do we drive on parkways and park on driveways?


Because we're also drinking cawffee and walking the dawg... in Noo Joyzee.


----------



## WholesomeUber (Jun 15, 2018)

To Mega Therion said:


> Don't get me started on the use of "me," "I," and "myself."


Jimminy -- "Me and Mary went to see a movie". Rookie, lazy error. Now if I could get my significant other to fix her grammar...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Generally speaking you gain more attention and have more credibility if you use proper grammar imo. I prefer to read something that is easy to comprehend.


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

"According to usage rules, *fewer* is only to be used when discussing countable things, while *less* is used for singular mass nouns. For example, you can have *fewer* ingredients, dollars, people, or puppies, but *less* salt, money, honesty, or love. If you can count it, go for *fewer*."

I see these words used incorrectly all the time and it bothers the hell out of me. And these errors can't be blamed on the phone's autocorrect.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

As long as uber drivers keep get'n PHAT sitting in ther carz, fingus r gonna get bigga and typhoes r only gonna get worsen as tyme goes on bye.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

We Todd did


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Seamus said:


> While its not an english class and some minor grammatical mistakes are to be expected and are not a bother when someone is really bad at it it makes them sound less intelligent and can even make their post or comment not understandable what really drives me crazy is when people use run on sentences because then it can be really hard to understand what they are trying to say especially in cases where their point is already pointless anyway sometimes even if they used proper english it would still sound like a basket case but there are definitely a few on here that don't use periods or ever start a new paragraph and that as i already said is a pet peeve of mine and i wish they would work just a little to try to change that otherwise an occasional misapplication of a word is tolerable


You tried, but amazingly it's actually difficult to make something incoherent intentionally.



1.5xorbust said:


> english should be capitalized.


That's kind of part of the point I would think.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> Why do we learn grammAr in grammEr school?
> 
> Why do we drive on parkways and park on driveways?
> 
> If INflexible = stiff, why does INflammable burn like rocket fuel?


And what's the difference between flammable and inflammable anyway?

It's English. Germanic, but added into over time by other languages.

It's why our spelling bears little relationship to pronunciation in many cases.

Here's a classic:


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Because we're also drinking cawffee and walking the dawg... in Noo Joyzee.


You lost it with "Joyzee". That's how they say it in Long Island, NY. Jerseyans pronounce the "er".

If anything, we drop the "Noo".


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> You lost it with "Joyzee". That's how they say it in Long Island, NY. Jerseyans pronounce the "er".
> 
> If anything, we drop the "Noo".


Where I'm from, if you drop the "Noo" it means a small island with its own breed of cow.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Where I'm from, if you drop the "Noo" it means a small island with its own breed of cow.


Ooooo! An immigrant! How long on this side of the pond, reg barclay ?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Ooooo! An immigrant! How long on this side of the pond, reg barclay ?


About 15 years, and I still drift over to the wrong side of the road sometimes, just kidding.

I prefer the term 'legal alien', like in the Sting song.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Seamus said:


> While its not an english class and some minor grammatical mistakes are to be expected and are not a bother when someone is really bad at it it makes them sound less intelligent and can even make their post or comment not understandable what really drives me crazy is when people use run on sentences because then it can be really hard to understand what they are trying to say especially in cases where their point is already pointless anyway sometimes even if they used proper english it would still sound like a basket case but there are definitely a few on here that don't use periods or ever start a new paragraph and that as i already said is a pet peeve of mine and i wish they would work just a little to try to change that otherwise an occasional misapplication of a word is tolerable


To the troll who came up with this post, I salute you sir. Well done.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Where I'm from, if you drop the "Noo" it means a small island with its own breed of cow.


Ironically, I visited Old Jersey when I was still living in New Jersey. Very scenic island.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Ironically, I visited Old Jersey when I was still living in New Jersey. Very scenic island.


"Old Jersey"... makes me think of an old, worn, frayed, faded, threadbare, soft-as-all-get-out sweatshirt.

The kind you throw on to curl up with a hot drink when the weather's cold and wet, or when you don't feel good.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> "Old Jersey"... makes me think of an old, worn, frayed, faded, threadbare, soft-as-all-get-out sweatshirt.
> 
> The kind you throw on to curl up with a hot drink when the weather's cold and wet, or when you don't feel good.


And that, in turn, reminds me of Bob Nelson's stand up football routine! (at around 1:05 into the video)


----------

